# Your turn to win a 5 litre V8 Jaguar for 6 months



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I have a short story to tell.

As a reader of the Sunday Times I spotted a competition back in the spring asking readers if they fancied having a go in a Jaguar XKR at Silverstone, with a 'hotlaps' format. I duly entered via e-mail and had to answer a question on who is the sexiest person in F1 (I justified Bernie Ecclestone  ) then forgot all about it.

I then had a phone call in June saying I had been chosen out of the pile and entered for one of the 8 heats at Silverstone. I went along on a Friday afternoon and after three laps by the instructor and then 5 practice laps I posted my hotlap. Despite no prior track experience I somehow managed to set the fastest time overall :? .

I was then invited back for the final where the top 5 from the heats had another 5 practice laps and then set another 'hotlap' time. Despite being a little more nervous this time I managed to win by nearly 2s and set a time just over 1.5s slower than Jason Plato's benchmark time  .

Consequently I now have this beast sat on my driveway for 6 months  . Fortunately Jaguar pay the insurance, unfortunately not the fuel bills  .


























Primitive first shots I know, but to say I am very, very happy (and a very lucky SOAB) is an understatement.

It is rather different to my daily drive (Toyota Verso) and nothing like my previous experience of 'performance' cars (Lotus Elise, Golf GTI).

My commute is going to be much more fun. I am now probably the only person wishing for a long slow winter.
8)


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

My faith in competitions has been restored


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Well done you. What a fantastic prize & the car looks awesome in that colour. I may have to enter some more competitions.

Enjoy 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wonderful prize, but it looks as if you deserved it.Congrats. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Superb prize...beats getting a baseball cap from Volvo!! :lol: [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Some more info on the Sunday Times website although I think you might need to login to be able to view the comedy footage of the event.

http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/ingear/cars/Driving/article402183.ece

If they had mentioned that the whole thing would be filmed and excruciating footage from each event out on the website I would probably never have entered...


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Were you in the paper last Sunday? I can remember reading it! Nice one, well done!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Yep, 'twas me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice one any chance of a lift


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

MP said:


> Were you in the paper last Sunday? I can remember reading it! Nice one, well done!


Ditto, I'm a subscriber and read it with interest last weekend- may have to dig it out of the recycling bag and read again


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The tiebreaker was the first to knock one out over Bernie. :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Sweeeeeet nice work buddy 

Charlie


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Great prize. Sounds like You had to work hard for it. Hope you can afford the fuel or else it's more of an inconvenience than anything else taking up all that driveway space! Get some miles clocked up on it


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Superb, well done you.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

you're godly.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Good work!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Road trip one weekend ?? 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

That is just fantastic  Well done you 

I look forward to some spectacular photos of the beast


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

Many congrats 

Problem is you may not want to give it back in 6 months time :?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice one, good luck giving it up


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

A winner is you


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That is a genuinely cool thing.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

You may recall this thread from last year when I managed to win the Sunday Times hotlaps competition and had the use of a 500bhp Jaguar XKR for 6 months.

Well, it went back in March with 16,000 extra miles and a third set of rear tyres. What a beast.

Anyway, the hotlaps competition is open for this year - you can enter via the sunday times website although unfortunately it looks like you have to sign up to access the competitions page. If for some reason you cannot sign up then here is a copy of the instructions :wink:

How to enter
Please *click here to email us *your name, age, daytime telephone number and address, and your answer to the following question in no more than 20 words:

Why do you want to be a racing driver?

The e-mail form is as follows:

Name: 
Age: 
Daytime telephone number: 
Address: 
I want to be a racing driver because (no more than 20 words):

and send it to *[email protected]*


----------



## diamond (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice one congrats


----------

